# Il ne faut pas dire ...



## macinside (7 Mai 2007)

aller un petit sujet qui va vous donner a réfléchir ...


_il ne faut pas dire :_

*Poly-para-phénylène téréphtalamide*

_Mais plutôt :_

* Kevlar*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire:

*Phtirius inguinalis*

Mais: 

*Morpion*


----------



## macinside (7 Mai 2007)

_il ne faut pas dire :_

*ille et vilaine*

_Mais plutôt :_

* l'île aurait été peu être mieux *


----------



## divoli (7 Mai 2007)

Tiens, une "&#224; la Patochman" 


Il ne faut pas dire:

*J'ai le fion qui me d&#233;mange terriblement.

*Mais plut&#244;t:

*Zut, j'ai chopp&#233; des oxyures.*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire:

*Je vais te trouver des liens de parenté avec feue Marie T.

*Mais plutôt:

*Tu vas te prendre ma main dans ta gueule comme t'as pas idée.*

:style:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2007)

il ne faut pas dire:

*Ca me p&#234;te les burnes*

mais plut&#244;t:

*C'est le r&#233;sultat des urnes*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> _il ne faut pas dire :_
> 
> *ille et vilaine*
> 
> ...



Nan, désolé mais c'est: il est pas beau qu'il faut dire. Tsss, tss... l'orthographe!, l'ORTHOGRAPHE.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Cette bouffe est dégueulasse*

mais :

*Ce plat titille mes papilles gustatives de façon originale et particulière*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*acide acétylsalicylique*

mais : 

*aspirine*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire : 

*un concentré*

mais : 

*un imbécile en état de siège*


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2007)

_il ne faut pas dire :_

*Quel temps de m*****

_Mais plutôt :_

*il est fort sympathique ce climat breton *


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> _il ne faut pas dire :_
> 
> *Quel temps de m*****
> 
> ...



ca peut aussi fonctionner avec les normands


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ca peut aussi fonctionner avec les normands


ou m&#234;me la Belgique... :sick:


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2007)

une  légendaire blague carambar :

_il ne faut pas dire :_

*la grosse fille moche arrive*

_Mais plutôt :_

* le thons monte*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)

il ne faut pas dire:

il va en tomber une bonne

mais

les mouches s'arcroupionnent, il va nous tomber une arloupée.


----------



## fredintosh (8 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*J'ai vot&#233; pour Sarkozy*

mais :

*J'ai vot&#233; pour S&#233;gol&#232;ne*

 

(j'esp&#232;re que ce n'est pas hors "licence IV", c'est juste un petit clin d'oeil sans pol&#233;mique... sinon, pas de probl&#232;me pour effacer ce post)


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2007)

_il ne faut pas dire :_

*la voie est étroite*

_Mais plutôt :_

*Soeur Marie Thérèse *


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (8 Mai 2007)

_il ne faut pas dire :_

*Peau de vache*

_Mais plutôt :_

*Bovinoderme*

(Attention, j'en ai plein)


----------



## r0m1 (8 Mai 2007)

_il ne faut pas dire que toutes vos petites phrases sont légèrement_

*Capillotractées *

_Mais plutôt_

*Tirées par les cheveux...*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire :_

*Je kif tro grav que tu soi la.*

_Mais plutôt :_

*La place m'est heureuse à vous y rencontrer.*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire :_

*Ça, un artiste ? Aucun talent oui ! M'étonne pas que personne n'en veuille*

_Mais plutôt :_

*Son travail est sans doute trop novateur pour notre époque, mais je n'ai pas de doute quant à son succès futur. Il faut surtout que les mentalités changent. Le public n'est tout bonnement pas encore prêt.*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire :_

*Les modos, c'est rien que des fachos !*

_Mais plutôt :_

*La modération est un travail difficile qui requiert des qualités spécifiques, parmi lesquelles des nerfs d'acier. Hélas, les modérateurs ne sont que des hommes : on ne peut légitimement pas s'attendre à un sans faute. Aussi, je mets votre décision de fermer mon fil sur le compte d'une fatigue passagère, d'autant plus compréhensible que votre implication bénévole au sein de ces forums s'exerce sur votre temps libre. Néanmoins, vu la virulence de votre intervention, je ne saurais trop vous recommander de suivre une légère thérapie qui, j'en suis sûr, vous permettra à l'avenir de mieux maîtriser votre stress. Bien amicalement.*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire :_

*J'ai un de ces mal au cul !*

_Mais plutôt :_

*Si ça ne vous ennuie pas, j'aimerais autant rester debout.*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire :_

*Il joue les pompiers-pyromanes.*

_Mais plutôt :_

*Qui trop embrase, mal éteint.* (Pascal "Vermot" 77 )


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire :_

*tu me navre a un point auquel tu n'a même pas idée*

_Mais plutôt :_

*et a part ça ?*


----------



## KARL40 (8 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

Nicolas Sarkozy a été élu président. Et il a chanté la marseillaise avec Mireille Mathieu.
Plus que 1833 jours*

Mais plutôt :

Ensemble, tout devient possible

_* merci à "instants télé"_


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2007)

&#233;vitons les vannes politiques


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2007)

on ne dit pas:
*regarde, y'a que des geeks ici
*mais on prefera dire:
*regarde tout ces jeunes qui approfondissent leur connaissance en informatique*


----------



## divoli (8 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire :_

*Femme à lunettes, adieu qu***ette.*

_Mais plutôt :_

*Qu'est-ce qu'il y a ce soir à la télévision ?


:rose:
*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire :_

*Il n'y a pas que la taille qui compte.*

_Mais plutôt :_

*Personne ne t'aimera jamais comme je t'aime.*


----------



## KARL40 (8 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

Toi tu veux un petit bannissement 

Mais plutôt :



macinside a dit:


> évitons les vannes politiques


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (8 Mai 2007)

on ne dit pas:
*C'est pas bientôt finis ce boucan !!?* à son voisins de dessus
mais on prefera dire:
*Où avez vous trouvé un artisan qui accepte d'installer un escalier descendant vers mon appartement à un heure pareille ?*


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire :_

*bande de naze®©*

_Mais plutôt :_

*très cher ami(e)*


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire :_

*j'ai la gaule qui frétille*

_Mais plutôt :_

*j'ai une touche*


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (8 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> _Mais plutôt :_
> 
> *j'ai une touche*



Ou plutôt
* Ça Touche* (Le dessous de la table.)


----------



## divoli (8 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire :_

*J'ai l'entrejambe qui tétanise.*

_Mais plutôt :_

*Je trouve cette jeune fille fort jolie.



*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire : _

*Je suis une fontaine !*

_Mais plutôt : _

*J'ai les terminaisons nerveuses qui me chatouillent. *


----------



## al02 (8 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> _Il ne faut pas dire :_
> 
> *Il n'y a pas que la taille qui compte.*
> 
> ...



_Il ne faut pas dire :_

*PETIT PENIS ?*

_Mais plut&#244;t :_

*La solution existe ! *


Oui, je sais : plaisanterie navrante !


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2007)

[mode SonnyBoy]
_Il ne faut pas dire :_

*j'ai la tête de l'emploi*

_Mais plutôt :_

*en 1981 j'ai du me reconvertir *

[/mode SonnyBoy]


----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (8 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire :_

* Quelle morue, celle-l&#224;!*

_Mais plut&#244;t :

* Son nombre de posts dans "Autoportrait" force l'admiration*


_


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire : _

*Poppers, GHB, et vaseline sont le trio infernal*

_Mais plut&#244;t : _

*les 3 mousquetaires ont encore une fois eu Milady de Winter  *


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Mai 2007)

A Marseille, il ne faut pas dire :

*Un sodomite passif de petite taille*

Mais plut&#244;t : 

*Un nain cul&#233;.*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire :_

*Bien d&#233;gag&#233; derri&#232;re les oreilles, Sanson.*

_Mais plut&#244;t :_

*Tu montreras ma t&#234;te au peuple, elle en vaut bien la peine !*


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire : _

*&#231;a n'excuse pas tout*

_Mais plut&#244;t : _

*il est corse *


----------



## divoli (8 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire:_

*Encore des encagoul&#233;s qui ont plastiqu&#233; la sous-pr&#233;fecture.

* _Mais plut&#244;t:_

*Cela se corse.
*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Mai 2007)

divoli a dit:


> _Il ne faut pas dire:_
> 
> *Encore des encagoulés qui ont plastiqué la sous-préfecture.
> 
> ...



_Il ne faut pas dire:_

*Chi baulli ces pumataghji

* _Mais plutôt:_

*C'est fou cette grâce naturelle qu'ils ont pour porter les sandales avec des chaussettes
*


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire:_

*les locaux d'EDF a Ajaccio ont été plastiquer*

_Mais plutôt:_

*oh, la belle bleu !*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire:_

*Ptain les Fran&#231;ais sont vraiment des gros veaux !...  *

_Mais plut&#244;t:_

*98 des 100 meilleures audiences de l&#8217;ann&#233;e 2006 ont &#233;t&#233; r&#233;alis&#233;es par TF1, qui r&#232;gne sans partage sur le PAF...  *


----------



## Philippe (9 Mai 2007)

_On ne dit pas :_


*Encore un enfoir&#233;*


_mais bien :_


*Encore une ann&#233;e de perdue*


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire:* Les toilettes*

Mais bien:* C'est ici que finissent en ruine les chefs d'oeuvre de la cuisine.*


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire:

*Yeah! Je les ai tous niqu&#233;s!*

Mais plut&#244;t:

*Ch&#232;re maman je passe d'agr&#233;ables vacances sur le bateau de mon copain Vincent. Il fait tres beau, la nourriture est bonne mais la mer est encore un peu fraiche pour la saison.
Je t'embrasse.*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Chanteur(euse) has been*

Mais plut&#244;t :

*Star au Japon, en Chine (ou tout autre pays tr&#232;s &#233;loign&#233*


----------



## elKBron (9 Mai 2007)

il ne faut pas dire...


non, il ne faut pas


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*et merde encore 5 ans de merde de putain de bordel de merde*

mais plut&#244;t

*Chouette, demain je me l&#232;ve aux aurores pour prendre mon RER, j'aime quand les nuances ros&#233;es viennent &#224; s'emm&#234;ler avec les teintes oranges et bleues des si&#232;ges de la ligne B. Et rien de tel qu'un &#233;clairage nuanc&#233; pour rev&#234;ler la beaut&#233; de ces tags sur les quais.*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Ta mère à poil devant le Prisunic*

Mais plutôt :

*Que votre génitrice aille donc faire ses courses dans un camp naturiste*


----------



## flotow (9 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire:
*Ta femme te trompe
*mais plut&#244;t:
*j'ai une nouvelle copine*


----------



## poildep (9 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire

*Fontaine je ne boirai plus de ton eau *

Mais :

*Encore une bière !*


----------



## poildep (9 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire

*La Fontaine je ne boirai plus de ton eau *

Mais :

*Racine je ne pousserai pas le vice jusqu'à te fumer.*


----------



## je hais les ordis (9 Mai 2007)

ca me fait penser à ca


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2007)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> ca me fait penser à ca



souvenir du trombone illustré ? 

Ne dites pas : "car de flic"

Mais dites "portion de poulet" !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Ma vieille grand-mère grabataire est un fardeau* 

Mais plutôt :
*
C'est quand la prochaine canicule ?*


----------



## elKBron (10 Mai 2007)

il ne faut pas dire

*le nain qui revient de la boulangerie*

mais plutot : 

*le petit calepin*


----------



## Philippe (10 Mai 2007)

_Ne dites pas :_

*C'est l'Amazone !*

_mais bien :_

*C'est là où j'habite !*


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2007)

Ne ditespas : "Pauvre vieille, ensevelie sous l'avalanche de rochers"

mais dites : "une vieille soupi&#232;re"


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*DocEvil*

Mais plutôt :

*Doc n'est pas la personne la plus fréquentable qu'il m'ait été donné de rencontrer.*


----------



## jugnin (10 Mai 2007)

*Il ne faut pas dire : *

_La France n'a pas inventé la solution finale._

*Mais plutôt : *

_La France, on l'aime et on l'acquitte._


----------



## tbr (10 Mai 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> *Il ne faut pas dire : *
> 
> _La France n'a pas inventé la solution finale._
> 
> ...



... ou on la "quitte". Sinon, pas mal si c'est volontaire.



Il ne faut pas dire :

*Salut les filles !*

Mais plutôt :

*Tiens, ça sent l'poisson !*


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2007)

Ne parlez pas de "pendaisons simultanées",

Préférez dire : "Ensemble à cordes" !


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Elle a été sensible à mes avances* 

Mais plutôt :
*
C'est un conpromis*


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire:
*Tiens c'est ici le nouveau fil "almanach Vermot".*
Mais plutot:
*Bon ben je me d&#233;sabonne de ce fil.*


----------



## tbr (10 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Je suis chômeur, je pointe à l'ANPE.
*
Mais plutôt :

De temps à autre, sans que personne ne me contraigne, je vais de ce pas, guilleret, me rendre compte à quel point *il est plaisant de collaborer avec une entreprise*  la plus grande du pays !   *qui*, de mois en mois, d'année en année (malgré les apparences et les stats) *est heureuse de compter en ses murs de plus en plus* d'employé(e)s... euh, je voulais dire "*d'usagers*".


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire :_

*Tiens ! V'là la prophétesse d'Apollon avec son panier pique-nique*

_Mais plutôt :_

*La Pythie vient en mangeant.* (Pascal "funny" 77 )


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire:

"Je plonge la main dans l'étron"

mais : 

"j'emprunte de la monnaie dans le tronc".


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire :_

*Alors, t'as pécho ?*

_Mais plutôt :_

*C'est étrange, cette coutume orthézienne, de marcher le cul en l'air !* :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire :_

*P'tain ! Fait ièche ! Suis encore rentré bredouille hier soir !*

_Mais plutôt :_

*Oh, rien. Juste une soirée sympa. On est allé en boîte avec mackie.*


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> _Il ne faut pas dire :_
> 
> *P'tain ! Fait ièche ! Suis encore rentré bredouille hier soir !*
> 
> _Mais plutôt :_



*Super : je vais pouvoir flatuler au pieu peinard.*


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire : 

*"Tu tires ou tu pointes ?"*

Mais : 

*"C'est l&#224; ta derni&#232;re chance. Tu ne pourras plus faire marche arri&#232;re. Tu choisis la pilule rouge et tout s'arr&#234;te. Apr&#232;s tu pourras faire de beaux r&#234;ves et penser &#224; ce que tu veux. Choisis la pilule bleue, tu restes au pays des merveilles et tu descends avec le lapin blanc au fond du gouffre..."*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*T'as pas un peu grossi ?*

Mais :

*C'est bon le Nutella, hein ?*


Il ne faut pas dire :

*Je suis un sacr&#233; baiseur*

Mais :

*Je suis expert en le&#231;ons de physique exp&#233;rimentale**

_* r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; "Candide" de Voltaire_


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire:

*Les arabes et les n&#232;gres nous font chier. iIs ont qu'a rentrer chez eux si ils sont pas content.*

Mais plutot:

......

Ah ben si on a le droit de le dire maintenant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Ma femme est partie avec mon meilleur ami*

mais plut&#244;t :

*Je suis un homme libre*


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Mai 2007)

il ne faut pas dire:

*Je hai les ordinateurs*

Mais bien:

*Je suis nul en informatique*


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire 
*Elle se fait ramoner les amygdales*
Mais bien
* Elle prend un cours de langue vivante.*


----------



## al02 (10 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*L'Euro, on l'a eu dans l'ECU !*

Mais :

*Au Japon, le CAC40 se fait Nikkei !*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Mai 2007)

... A quoi bon...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Ce fil qui ne partait pas si mal devient d'un intérêt proche de celui que je porte aux candidats non sélectionnés de la dernière Star-Cacademie... *

Mais :



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... A quoi bon...



:sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Ton post est discutable sur le fond comme sur la forme.*

Mais :

*Tombe le futal !*


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Il ne faut pas dire



Le mieux serait effectivement que tu ne dises rien


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le mieux serait effectivement que tu ne dises rien


 
*Il ne faut pas dire :*

Il est vrai que le fait de m'illustrer à tes cotés ne m'apporte rien.

*Mais :*

Va chier sale vieux !

:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> *Il ne faut pas dire :*
> 
> Il est vrai que le fait de m'illustrer à tes cotés ne m'apporte rien.
> 
> ...



Oh, tu sais, vieux, c'est dans la tête (regarde Amok ), et je me lave aussi souvent que toi !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2007)

Amok n'est pas vieux, amok n'a pas d'age... amok est un concept..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> amok est un concept..


Tu veux dire, comme le bidet ?


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire:

*tu pue de la tete*

Mais plutot:

*Tu devrais remonter a la surface de temps en temps, ton cerveau manque d'oxyg&#232;ne et &#231;a commence a sentir.*


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu veux dire, comme le bidet ?


 
Oui, mais en moins pratique.


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Mai 2007)

On ne dit pas 
*Ben Jamin*
Mais bien
*Benjamin*

On ne dit pas
*J'voudrai causer avec Doc*
Mais bien
*Esprit es-tu là..*....un coup pour oui, deux coups pour non


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*cheval

*mais plutôt :

*mammifère équidé quadripède*


----------



## Amok (11 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire : 

*Post&#233; par Golf.*

Mais plut&#244;t 

*Souffl&#233; par Lemmy.*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire : 

*Posté par Golf. ; Soufflé par Lemmy.*

Mais plutôt 

*c'était bien le Muppets Show, ceci dit, ça a quand même mal vieilli...*


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire : 

*Lemmy.*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mai 2007)

Qui ?

 :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Mai 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Qui ?
> 
> :rateau:



*BENOIT!!!*

J'ai juste là?


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire : 

*J'ai visit&#233; les chiottes de VGE*

Mais plut&#244;t 

*Je me suis fait chier &#224; Vulcania*


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Mai 2007)

Il ne faudra plus dire :

*Tiens, c'est la Saint Nicolas aujourdhui* 

Mais plutôt :
*Maintenant c'est ma fête tous les jours :afraid:*


----------



## golf (11 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire : 



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4262775 a dit:
			
		

> remarque pour Golf : le sujet est originaire du bar d'où sa spécificité



Mais plutôt :



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4099032 a dit:
			
		

> *bon, on va clairement se calmer tous et poster des photos. Je vous rappelle dans quel forum se situe de sujet ?*


----------



## Nephou (11 Mai 2007)

*Il ne faut pas dire :*
&#171; Tiens ils ont l&#8217;intention de nous emmerder aujourd&#8217;hui ! &#187;

*Mais plut&#244;t :*
&#171; Z&#8217;auriez pas d&#8217;autres trucs &#224; faire ? &#187;


----------



## golf (11 Mai 2007)

*Il ne faut pas dire : *

Soufflé par Lemmy

*Mais plutôt *

Soufflé par L***y 

file me ranger ta chambre: tu as perdu tes astérisques


----------



## divoli (11 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire:

*La France va encore se prendre une grosse branl&#233;e au **prochain concours Eurovision.

*Mais plut&#244;t:

*La France a raison de pr&#233;senter depuis 30 ans des candidats originaux qui gardent toutes leurs chances.*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire :_

*La démocratie est en danger.*

_Mais plutôt :_

*La République est en péril.*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*J'ai des h&#233;morro&#239;des.*

Mais :

*Non merci. Je pr&#233;f&#232;re rester debout.*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Il ne faut pas dire :
> 
> *J'ai des hémorroïdes*
> 
> ...


_Il ne faut pas dire :_
*
Déjà bu.*

_Mais plutôt :_

*L'outil que vous tenez en main (celui qui fait clic quand on appuie dessus) vous permettra avec bonheur de retrouver une saillie semblable dans les pages précédentes.*


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire :_

*La vieille carne a raison*

_Mais plut&#244;t :_

*DocEvil est dans le vrai*


----------



## tbr (11 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas :

*Dire*

Mais plutôt :


*Faire











*... et tirer la chasse après.


----------



## monoeil (11 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas :
*Lire*

Mais :
*Pâlir*


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> *Il ne faut pas dire :*
> « Tiens ils ont lintention de nous emmerder aujourdhui ! »
> 
> *Mais plutôt :*
> « Zauriez pas dautres trucs à faire ? »



Il ne faut pas dire :

*Ils m'emmerdent.
*
Mais : 

*J'ai probablement moi aussi d'autres choses à faire.*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Ils nous font chier avec leur changement d'heure.*

Mais :

*C'est quoi une heure de sommeil en moins ? Que dalle.*

ou

*Chouette ! Une heure de sommeil en plus !*


----------



## Romuald (13 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire

*Pompes funèbres*

Mais bien

*Chaussures noires*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Oups ! J'ai renomm&#233; ma petite maison.*

Mais :

*Super ! Je suis le gagnant de la semaine !*


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2007)

Sp&#233;ciale "Borniol"

Dans votre r&#233;clame, ne mettez pas : "Tout pour les obs&#232;ques"

Faites simple, mettez juste : "Vaseline" !


----------



## Malkovitch (15 Mai 2007)

II ne faut pas dire : _
j'ai un stage &#224; Brest cet &#233;t&#233;, &#233;tape essentielle pour l'&#233;panouissement futur d'une longue et brillante carri&#232;re de jeune cadre dynamique._

Mais : _
je vais me faire exploiter en pays &#233;tranger pendant 6 mois gratis en hiver.


_


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Vive le camping !*

Mais :

*Werber a raison : 700 millions de fourmis seront bien nées sur la planète. *


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire :_

*Désir*

_Mais plutôt :_

*Amour*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*T'as de beaux yeux, tu sais.

*Mais :

*C'est quoi ce gros bouton sur le bout de ton nez ?*



A moins que ce soit l'inverse...


----------



## tbr (16 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Zut, je vais divorcer !
*
Mais plutôt :

*Chouette, le célibat !*


----------



## Ax6 (16 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :
*
Chérie tu es sûr qu'il est de moi ce petit ?*

mais plutôt :
*
Depuis quand notre facteur est noir ?*


----------



## Jose Culot (16 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire
* J'vais chercher des clopes*
Mais bien.
* A la r'voyure connasse...t'es pas encore prête à m'revoir*


Il ne faut pas dire.
* Fier comme un bar tabac*
Mais bien
* Tu la vue ma caisse...ouai...tu l'as vue*


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire dans un repas de fête

*Et un ban pour*

Mais plutôt

*Tiens, j'ai cru entrevoir un habitant de la région de Rennes*


----------



## tbr (17 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Il y a une fuite sous l'évier
*
Mais plutot :

*Chérie, as-tu perdu les eaux ?*


----------



## Romuald (17 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Aimez vous les uns sur les autres*

Mais bien

*Aimez vous les uns les autres*

_Quoiqu'en y réfechissant..._


----------



## tbr (17 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Mon divorce va me faire perdre mes gosses;
*
Mais plutôt :

*Monsieur, en même temps que l'ablation du coeur, je vous fais une p'tite vasectomie ?*


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> C'est dommage que ce sujet tourne à la blague sexiste pour tee-shirt, mugs ou tablier.
> :rateau:



Dommage ... Sans doute, mais est-ce vraiment surprenant ? :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire : 

*:mouais:
C'est dommage que ce sujet tourne &#224; la blague sexiste pour tee-shirt, mugs ou tablier. 
:rateau:*

Mais :

*Tenue correcte exig&#233;e*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Je veux changer de téléphone portable.*

Mais :

*Oh zut ! Mon téléphone portable est tombé dans la cuvette des WC et il ne marche plus. Je vais donc devoir en racheter un.*


----------



## Ax6 (18 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire : 

*Je veux devenir Modo*

Mais :

*Il est où le pot de peinture que je me fasse taper ? **ici** ?*


----------



## tbr (18 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*fontaine, je ne boirai pas de ton eau;*

ni non plus (trop):

*bouteille, je sifflerai à ton goulot.*


----------



## Romuald (19 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Pendant une éternité je me suis pieuté avec les poules pour pouvoir faire le lendemain ce que j'avais zappé les jours précédents pour cause de surf sur les forums de MacGé*

Mais bien :

*Longtemps je me suis couché de bonne heure à la recherche du temps perdu©*


----------



## Ax6 (19 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire : 

*Modo qui a des enfants*

Mais

*P&#232;re Vert

*(ou pervers, au choix)


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Il ne faut pas dire :
> 
> *Modo qui a des enfants*
> 
> ...



Il ne faut pas dire : "Nioube un vent"

Mais : "Nioube veut un ban"


----------



## Ax6 (19 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il ne faut pas dire : "Nioube un vent"
> 
> Mais : "Nioube veut un ban"



Bah faut pas le prendre comme ça :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Bah faut pas le prendre comme &#231;a :rose:



Je te fais remarquer que j'ai mis un "" tout ce qu'il y a de plus ironique, c'&#233;tait de l'humour, faut pas tout prendre au premier degr&#233;, d'ailleurs, je ne suis pas modo ici (eh oui, nous avons chacun notre "territoire de chasse", le miens est dans trois autres forums, et la d&#233;ontologie nous interdit de bannir "hors de nos terres", m&#234;me si techniquement nous en aurions la possibilit&#233.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... et la déontologie nous interdit de bannir "hors de nos terres", même si techniquement nous en aurions la possibilité).



*MAIS FAIS-LE, BORDEL!!!*


----------



## Ax6 (19 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je te fais remarquer que j'ai mis un "" tout ce qu'il y a de plus ironique, c'était de l'humour, faut pas tout prendre au premier degré, d'ailleurs, je ne suis pas modo ici (eh oui, nous avons chacun notre "territoire de chasse", le miens est dans trois autres forums, et la déontologie nous interdit de bannir "hors de nos terres", même si techniquement nous en aurions la possibilité).




Oui m'sieur l'agent ,  je voulais pas me voir empêcher l'accès à mon forum favori pour une blagounette... Qu'aurai-je fais de mon temps libre :affraid:







PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *MAIS FAIS-LE, BORDEL!!!*



Mais vas-y enfonce le clou  jte dirai rien


----------



## Jose Culot (21 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire:
Elle est lunatique
Mais bien:
Elle a des morpions   :rose:


----------



## tbr (21 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*J'ai :mouais:*

Mais plutôt :

Tu es


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire:
*MES *******S!!!!!!!*

Mais Plut&#244;t (Le chien sodomite passif de Mickey)

je crois que &#231;a ne va pas &#234;tre possible...


----------



## Ax6 (22 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire : 
*Mac Donald's  (enfin ma queue donald)*

Mais plut&#244;t :
*Mes *******s Mickey*


----------



## NED (23 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire a sa femme :
*Je vais me payer une bière, et faire un Rapido au bar en bas*

Mais plutôt :
*Ma chérie, je descend t'acheter des croissants et un petit bouquet*


----------



## tbr (24 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Eh bien alors, chéri, mon bouquet ?...
*
Mais plutôt dire :

*Elle était bonne ta bière ?
*


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*J'ai des petits problèmes dans ma plantation. Pourquoi ça pousse pas ?  *

Mais :

*L'arrosage automatique est en panne ?  *


----------



## iMax (24 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire:

*Il ne faut pas dire: [...]*

mais

*Moi aussi je sais flooder. *


----------



## iMax (24 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire:

*Parachute*

Mais:

*...*  




_Les adeptes de contrepétries auront compris. _


----------



## Nephou (25 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire


omni a dit:


> Ceci sera ma petite contribution &#224; cette &#233;difiante discussion


Mais plut&#244;t


omni a dit:


> Ceci sera ma *derni&#232;re* contribution &#224; cette &#233;difiante discussion


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mai 2007)

*Il ne faut pas dire :*

_1 Femme, 3 enfants, 2 chats, 1 veille bâtisse à retaper et toujours pas de MAC..._

*mais plutôt :*

_la terre est dure, mais le boeuf est patient... _


----------



## macinside (28 Mai 2007)

*Il ne faut pas dire :*

la marraine  est une tante 

*mais plut&#244;t :*

_le parrain _

:love: une b&#234;tise pour mon 29 000 eme poste :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Tous les goûts sont dans la nature *


Mais :

*J'ai adoré Brokeback Mountain *


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2007)

il ne faut pas dire :

*j'ai adoré Brokeback Mountain*

mais

*J'adore les montagnes russes*


Désolé:rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Mai 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il ne faut pas dire :
> 
> *Tous les goûts sont dans la nature *
> 
> ...



... Ou encore : *"Quand je me lève de ma chaise, ça fait ventouse"*...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire :_
*
Ce type n'a décidément aucune vie sociale !*

_Mais plutôt :_

*Il est champion d'un jeu d'arcade MacG.*


----------



## Amok (30 Mai 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire :

Web'O est un végétarien survolté

Mais plutôt:

Web'O aime les carottes à piles.
_


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mai 2007)

Je crois que j'ai fait une connerie...


----------



## fredintosh (2 Juin 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire

*Il est d&#233;fendu d'&#233;trangler*

mais

*Interdit aux Britanniques*

mouarf mouarf... :rateau:


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2007)

*Il ne faut pas dire :*

_j'ai mal aux fesses_

*mais plutôt :*

_j'ai coucher pour réussir _


----------



## Amok (4 Juin 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Mackie raconte n'importe quoi*

Mais :

*Mackie est un poète (poète) incompris.*


----------



## Craquounette (6 Juin 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Taenia saginata*

Mais :

*Vert solitaire*


----------



## Romuald (6 Juin 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Avoir le verre solitaire*

Mais bien :

*Boire en suisse*


----------



## Amok (7 Juin 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire

*J'ai le vert solitaire qui m'handicape*

Mais

*Je me suis fait bannir d'un sujet*


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Il ne faut pas dire :
> 
> *Avoir le verre solitaire*
> 
> ...





Amok a dit:


> Il ne faut pas dire
> 
> *J'ai le vert solitaire qui m'handicape*
> 
> ...



Tiens, le loup et l'agneau 

Il ne faut pas dire : "Qui te rend si hardi, de troubler mon breuvage",

Mais : "Vas donc faire un tour à la cave"


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Faire un tour à la cave*

Mais :

*Avoir une bonne descente*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juin 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Avoir une bonne descente*

Mais :

*Avoir une domestique conforme à la bienséance*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

_Il ne faut pas dire :_

*« N'importe quoi ! »*

_Mais plutôt :_

*« Que porte le nain ? »*


----------



## Amok (7 Juin 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> _Il ne faut pas dire :_
> 
> *« N'importe quoi ! »*
> 
> ...




[Mode Roberto]:mouais:   :love: [/Mode Roberto]


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

_ Xavier ? 
*J'adooOOOoore !*
:love::love:  :love::love: 
 
_

​
Mais :

*Doc reconnaîtra les siens*


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Il ne faut pas dire :
> 
> Mais qu'est-ce t'as foutu c'te ann&#233;e, b*ro*del ???
> :mouais:





Mais plut&#244;t :

*Mais qu'est-ce t'as foutu c'te ann&#233;e, bordel ???
:mouais: *


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juin 2007)

D'ailleurs il ne faut pas dire bordel, c'est mal...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> _Il ne faut pas dire :_
> 
> *« N'importe quoi ! »*
> 
> ...


De même qu'il ne faut pas dire :

*N'importe quand*

Mais plutôt :

*Qu'emporte le nain ?*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

ne pas dire:
*autant en emporte le vent*

mais

*piting, t'as pas mangé de la savonette toi.*


----------



## fredintosh (12 Juin 2007)

Penthotal a dit:


> En toute honnêteté, que ferais-tu ?
> 
> [bla bla bla  ]



*Il ne faut pas dire*
Mais qu'est-ce que ton message vient faire là ?  

*Mais plutôt*
Fais tourner, c'est de la bonne apparemment.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*Les 35 heures n'y suffiront pas !*

Mais :

*Gr&#226;ce &#224; Macg j'ai enfin saisi le bien-fond&#233; de la politique d'exon&#233;ration des heures suppl&#233;mentaires*


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2007)

L&#224; tout de suite, faut pas dire "Penthotal", mais plut&#244;t "Pain complet" (surtout &#224; Chaton :rateau


----------



## elKBron (12 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là tout de suite, faut pas dire "Penthotal", mais plutôt "Pain complet" (surtout à Chaton :rateau


il ne faut pas dire
Pascal77 à l'humour vache
mais
Pascal77 est pain senrire


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2007)

*il ne faut pas dire :*



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4328730 a dit:
			
		

> Led zep et les Rolling Stones au milieu de tout ça, ça fait un peu tâche quand même Les mômes vont râler



*Mais plutôt*

Vos Gueules les nioubs  :rateau:


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire:
cherie, c'est un garcon,
mais plutôt:
cherie... encore un geek


----------



## NED (10 Juillet 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :
Les 2 Rambouilleteux Père et fils,
Mais G4 et Tintin, hommes du 78 !


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Il ne faut pas dire :
> Les 2 Rambouilleteux Père et fils,
> Mais G4 et Tintin, hommes du 78 !



Sachez monsieur, que l'on dit Rambolitain 
d'ailleur, qui est le deuxieme :mouais:


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Juillet 2007)

l ne faut pas dire.
*Lustucru que ton pere fut lapin ?*

Mais bien.
*Vous ne connaissiez point cette photo de famille ?*


----------



## NED (17 Juillet 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :
"Je n'arriverai jamais à faire mon site"
mais plutôt :
"Hé bin j'ai peut-être mis 1an et demi à le faire mais c'est trop de la balle !!!


----------



## tirhum (17 Juillet 2007)

il ne faut pas dire :
NED pisse poste dans tous les coins fils du forum...
mais plut&#244;t :
NED vante les m&#233;rites de son site.....


----------



## NED (18 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> il ne faut pas dire :
> NED pisse poste dans tous les coins fils du forum...
> mais plutôt :
> NED vante les mérites de son site.....



Il ne faut pas dire Titi mets des gribouillis partout sur Macgé,
Mais plutôt :
Tirhum est un artiste qui distile ses beaux dessins au gré du vent dans les fils de discussions appropriés....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2007)

il ne faut pas dire:

enfin, il ne pleut plus
         MAIS
il fait beau ce matin


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> il ne faut pas dire:
> 
> enfin, il ne pleut plus
> MAIS
> il fait beau ce matin


Donc si je cromprend bien je dois pas dire :
"putaing j'en peu plus le cagnard m'explose le teston"
mais plut&#244;t
"quelle belle journ&#233;e ensoleill&#233;e, il fait 30&#176; &#224; l'ombre avec du vent" ?


J'AI TROP CHAUD ! (et mon powerbook aussi en plus )


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2007)




----------

